# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  đồ họa vẽ pháo hoa

## stylehanquoc

pà con nào cần code đồ họa vô đây nha. pháo hoa cục đẹp.
kekeke
??????????????:realmad:

----------


## hpbuon

ai có code đồ họa bàng pascal những bài sau share cho tui với nha
+ vẽ con lật đật (tất nhiên là phải chuyển động)
+ vẽ mặt khóc mặt cười sử dụng lật trang màn hình
+ vẽ cột angten đang phất sóng (cũng là bài toán chuyển động)
+ vẽ chiếc ô (dù) đang chuyển động trong mưa
+ vẽ cầu vồng sau cơn mưa?

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-------------------------------------------------------
pà con giúp đỡ gấp nha. ai có thì send cho tui qua [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> với nha.
cảm ơn toàn thể bà con nhân dân trong diễn đàn.
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hy vọng nhiều nhân tài sx không ẩn danh.
thank pà con nhiều.
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
gấp lắm bà con ơi!!!!!!!!!!!
nhanh nhanh giúp bà con ơi.?
??????????
??????????
?????????
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]((

----------


## hami

đừng tương anh giúp nha ngu rúa tao củng không biết

----------


## zimmypro88

các bác post lên mà có file thì làm sao chứ.
chia sẻ vậy à.

----------


## hvcuong

> ai có code đồ họa bàng pascal những bài sau share cho tui với nha
> + vẽ con lật đật (tất nhiên là phải chuyển động)
> + vẽ mặt khóc mặt cười sử dụng lật trang màn hình
> + vẽ cột angten đang phất sóng (cũng là bài toán chuyển động)
> + vẽ chiếc ô (dù) đang chuyển động trong mưa
> + vẽ cầu vồng sau cơn mưa?
> 
> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


tình hình này chắc 2 nhân vật độc đáo chưa xuất hiện rồi
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> các bác post lên mà có file thì làm sao chứ.
> chia sẻ vậy à.


 thực sự thì chưa biết làm như thế nào anh ạ
lên google cũng không có

----------


## dtbaongoc0

bấm vào đây xem có giúp được gì không nhé[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
hoặc đây xem chọn cái nào thì thích hợp anh ạ

----------

